# Doing a little brick work.. Duck Call that is...



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I had some time Sat. to play around with some laminating and decided to give a brick pattern a shot.. This is what I ended up with: Maple and Bubinga Bricks and Capped with Arizona Iron wood, and I sleeved the exhaust with Clear Acrylic for the single reed tone board with a CA finish..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Well done Robert,,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're just showing off now, Mate......:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

You're sick!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

As always you are all to kind! Thanks!


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert, that is absolutely amazing! Thanks for sharing. I feel quite inept now!


----------

